# Swing Tongue Kit Source?



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

I have been doing some research and this one looks to be on top of my list. Made in America. 





SWING-AWAY SA34BS FOR 3 in. X 4 in. TRAILER TOUNGE - BOLT-ON SWINGING TRAILER TONGUE HINGE KIT - SILVER E-COAT FINISH - RATING 8500 LBS - MADE IN THE USA


*AMERICAN STRONG.CLEAR/SILVER.*WONT STRESS CRACK AND WONT BREAK. *SAME BOLT PATTERN AS THE Fulton Fold-Away. *MOUNTING HARDWARE INCLUDED. *600 HOUR SALT SPRAY RATING. *MANUFACTURED IN STEEL COUNTRY.




hitchshops.com


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

Thanks, man!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

I will be needing one as well, the Fultons have been unavailable for a while.
I found these @ hitchshops, called for info.

Spoke to Ken, the owner. SUPER nice guy.
He said the Fulton foundry burned down! Are rebuilding, will be a while

His are all American sourced & made. He said only the bolts are not.
Nice to see, in today's times


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

I've been trying to get in touch with hitchshops for a couple of months now. No one picks up 724-846-3333. Hard to do business with a place like that.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Oh wow, it was a few months ago I called.
I got right thru at that time.

Sorry to hear that


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

Update, Ken called me back. Great guy. Alternate business number is 954-224-5584. Part number for the 3x3 bolt on is SA33BS and I'm putting one on order now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Awesome!! 
Ken was great when I spoke to him as well

I’ll be ordering mine soon. 
If you don’t mind, post up some pics when you get yours installed


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Put your orders in if you want them. I think he's the only one making them so he get's busy with these now.


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Agreed. Plus I feel it’s a much stronger piece than the cast Fulton version.

The hinge pivot is way more substantial as well.

Real solid piece


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

dodgerodder said:


> If you don’t mind, post up some pics when you get yours installed


Will do!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

American Made Parts: Miller Answers the Call for ‘The Swinger’ 


The Swinger Hinge Can Help Save Money - Professional BoatBuilder Magazine


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

.


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

UPDATE. Ken gave me a call on Valnetine's Day and let me know my kit was being shipped. It was delivered on the 16th. Parts look beefy. Will get it installed in the next couple weeks.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Also, waiting on mine


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

I just got mine! Took a little bit, Ken said he got a ton of orders in a short time.

Ken gave a few common sense install tips, worth mentioning 

Torque spec of (16) bolts that mount hinge to tongue is 75 foot pounds.

Grease the shaft of the large pivot bolt.
Do NOT over tighten, hinge will bind.
Tighten to just snug.

Hope this helps a little


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

That's good info, thanks!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Installed it yesterday...........removed fulton hinge....AND, the conspiracy started

Pros:
---well built
---nice looking
---hard E-finish
---real bolts no torx heads
---only about 3deg. tilt...*great improvement*

Cons:
---the bolt pattern was off ...1/8-1/4in....and had to re-drilled
---had to drill out/clean out the holes on the pin side of the hinge to allow ease and complete insertion of the pin

need 1/2in carbide drill bit and 5/8 drill bit 
I had to use a grinder on the flange nuts...to flatten one side because of clearance issues


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

I started mine this weekend. Mistakes were made.


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

topnative2 said:


> Installed it yesterday...........


Did you prep the bare metal faces of your cuts before you installed the hinge?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

kkeetr said:


> Did you prep the bare metal faces of your cuts before you installed the hinge?


Nope. I did not even think of it because I was pissed nothing lined up.Definitely a good idea. I only had to drill out the holes to fit...no cutting of the galvinized tongue.
It will not be getting any saltwater on it...my alibi!


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Wow sorry it didn’t go smoothly.
Was the trouble with the drilled holes in trailer, matching the hinge?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

dodgerodder said:


> Wow sorry it didn’t go smoothly.
> Was the trouble with the drilled holes in trailer, matching the hinge?



No worries ............
Yup...I put a bolt thru the new hinge and into the hole on the trailer as a guide and not one other hole lined up.
I even flipped ends etc...... I was not going to buy it till the add stated the holes would line up
Also, I had to drill/wallow out the holes that the pin is dropped into....they did not line up....even checked it out w/ 2 new different pins before drilling.
It is a boat thing but all is well....I like it much better


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

Did a little paint

















Drilled some holes and started bolting up

























Next up is to splice wires and check connections. Looking forward to getting the boat in the water for the first time in 2022.


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

Man I did the Fulton recently and that looks so much more beefy I’m jealous

pic for reference

I am still under the tongue length / tounge weight

i did tie a rope to the wires and cut through that and then pulled the wires back through and used a square to make sure my cut was straight

good work!


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

Looks super clean!


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

kkeetr said:


> Looks super clean!


thanks! I measured so much to make sure I fit in my garage

my trips have quadrupled because of it! So nice to prep everything in the garge and have all rods ready to go


----------



## John Stark (9 mo ago)

kkeetr said:


> Looking for a Fulton HDPB230101...bolt on model that fits 3"x3" O.D. square steel trailer tongues. They seem to be all out of stock. Anyone have any insight as to why? Or when they'll be back in stock? Getting this thing installed was one of my goals this winter. Thank you!


Great add on for sure . They really work


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Wow, both installs look great!!
Nice work


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I finally have a 3x3 Fulton Swing Tongue kit that arrived late. I've already purchased/installed the Hitch Shop version. Anyone interested in this one? I'll probably post in the classified as well.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

brokeoff said:


> I finally have a 3x3 Fulton Swing Tongue kit that arrived late. I've already purchased/installed the Hitch Shop version. Anyone interested in this one? I'll probably post in the classified as well.


Where are you located and how much are you looking to get for it?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

DBStoots said:


> Where are you located and how much are you looking to get for it?


Sorry, posted in the classifieds and sold.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

NP. Thanks for letting me know. I think you went the better route BTW!


----------

